# حلقات عن معالجه وتحليه وتنقيه المياه والرجاء المشاركه



## احمد بكرى (30 يوليو 2006)

*الماء أساس الحياة وجزء لا يتجزأ من تكوين أي**كائن حي. الماء له صفات فيزيائية وكيميائية فريدة تجعل منه مادة عجيبة لا بديل عنها**في حياتنا. من أهم ما يتصف به الماء أنه يتواجد في الطبيعة على الحالات الفيزيائية**المختلفة الغازية ( بخار الماء ) والسائلة ( الماء السائل ) والصلبـة ( الثلـج** ) **وله في ذلك دورة مائية في الطبيعة متميزة ينتقل خلالها من حالة إلى أخرى. تساهم**الدورة المائية في إمدادنا بالمياه العذبة باستمرار على هيئة أمطار وثلوج وتعويضها**عن المياه التي تم استهلاكها والتي استخرجت من باطن الأرض أو من مجاري الأنهار أو**غيرها من المصادر. وبالرغم من أن المياه تغطي غالبية سطح الأرض فإن المياه العذبة**لا تشكل سـوى 2.5% تقريباً من إجمالي كمية المياه على كوكب الأرض وهي موزعة بين**مياه متجمدة في القطبين وقمم الجبال وبعضها يجري على سطح الأرض والباقي مخزن تحت**سطح الأرض مكوناً المياه الجوفية**. *


*المياه تصنف حسب احتوائها على أملاح ذائبة**فالمياه المالحة ( مياه البحر ) تحوي حوالي 35000 مليجرام من الأملاح الذائبة في كل**لتر، والمياه العذبة تتراوح كمية الأملاح الذائبة بها من 100 إلى 1000 مليجرام في**كل لتر. ويقع بين المياه العذبة والمياه المالحة، المياه شبه المالحة أما المياه*​

*النقية فهي التي لا تحتوي على الأملاح الذائبة ولا يمكن الحصول عليها في**الطبيعة ولكن تحضر صناعياً لغرض استخدامها في بعض المجالات الصناعية والمختبرات**. *​

*يعتمد تعريفنا للمياه الجيدة على مدىملاءمتها للغـرض المستخدمـة من أجله وليس**على مدى احتوائها على الأملاح فعلى سبيل المثال لا تعتبر المياه الخالية من الأملاح**جيدة للشرب كما أن مياه الشرب تختلف من ناحية الطعم أو المذاق حسب نوعية الأملاح**الذائبـة حتى لو كانت تحوى نفس الوزن من الأملاح الذائبة**.*
*لمزيد من المعلومات فى موضوع التناضح العكسى*​

*يتفـــق كل من عمليتي التناضح العكسي والترشيح الدقيق في أنهما يفصلان الماء عما يحتوي من مكونات ، ألا أن الترشيــــح الميكروني Micro Filtration يفصل المواد العالقة فقط ، في حين أن الترشيح الدقيق والمتناهي الدقة Ultra & Nano Filtration والتناضح العكسي يمكنهما فصل العناصر الذائبة بالماء . *​

*وتختلف أيضا عملية التناضح العكسي عن الترشيح بأن : *
*1- سريان الماء المالح في عملية التناضح العكسي يكون موازي للغشاء بينما يكون عمودي عليه في عملية الترشيح .*
*2- تحتاج عملية التناضح العكسي الى ضغط مرتفع لأداء العملية بينما يحتاج الترشيح الى ضغط منخفض .*
*3- الملوحة تزداد في التناضح العكسي بسبب فصل الماء العذب عن المالح بينما لا تزداد في عملية الترشيح . *
*4- يمكن إزالة المواد ذات الوزن الجزيئي الصغير في عملية التناضح العكسي بينما المرشحات لا تستطيع الا أن تزيل العناصر ذات الوزن الجزيئي المتوسط .*
*تصميم محطات التناضح العكسي كالتالي *
*1. مأخذ مياه البحر وذلك لتغذية المحطة بمياه البحر.*
*2. أنظمة لحقن المواد الكيميائية لعمل المعالجة أولية لمياه البحر المغذية لأغشية التناضح العكسي كما يلي:*
*أ. نظام حقن الصوديوم هايبو كلورا يد وذلك لقتل البكتريا وعوالق الأحياء الدقيقة وللتعقيم كما هو معمول به في جميع محطات التحلية.*
*ب. نظام حقن حامض الكبريتيك المركز H2SO4 للتحكم في قيمة pH وتقليل الرواسب الناشئة عن طريق مادة CALCIUM CARBONATE. *
*ج. نظام حقن كلوريد الحديد لعمل تخثر وتجميع وتكبير للعوالق الصلبة ( SUSPENDED SOLID ) والتي تتم إزالتها عن طريق المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط (DUAL MEDIA FILTER).*
*د. نظام حقن مادة الصوديوم ميتا باي سلفايت (SBS) والتي تقوم بإزالة الكلورين قبل دخول مياه البحر المفلترة إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي.*
*3. المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط وتتكون من ثلاث طبقات وهي طبقة فحم الأنثراسايت (ANTHRACITE) وتحتها طبقة الرمل الناعم (FINE SAND) وهما الطبقتين التي يتم فصل العوالق بواسطتها أما الطبقة الثالثة وهي الحصى (GRAVEL) والغرض منها تثبيت الطبقتين السابقتين خلال عمل غسيـــــــــــــل للخلية (BACKWASH)التي تحوي هذه الطبقات وللحصى ثلاث طبقات بأحجام مختلفة، وفي أسفل الخلية يوجد غرفة لتجميع المياه المفلترة.*
*4. نظام المياه المفلترة (FILTERED WATER CLEARWELL) وهو عبارة عن خزان إسمنتي تخزن فيه المياه المفلترة الخارجة من خلايا المرشحات الوسطية ومضخات تقوم بضخ المياه المفلترة إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي.*
*5. وحدة MICRON CARTRIDGE FILTER) MCF)وهي عبارة عن فلاتر اسطوانية تقوم بفصل العوالق الصلبة الدقيقة التي لا تفصل في المرشحات الوسيطة.*
*6. بعدما يتم ضخ المياه المفلترة عن طريق الفلاتر MCF تدخل إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي بمواصفات القياسية للأغشية المستخدمة ويتم رفع الضغط عن طريق مضخات ضغط عالي (HP PUMP) ومن ثم تتم عملية التناضح العكسي داخل الأغشية فيعود المحلول الملحي المركز إلى البحر أما الإنتاج فيذهب إلي خزان المياه المنتجة بعد ذلك تتم المعالجة النهائية بإضافة مادة الكالسيوم هايبو كلورايت (عن طريق نظام خاص للحقن) لتعقيم المياه المنتجة الجير (عن طريق نظام خاص للحقن) لرفع قيمة الحمض الهيدروجيني pH بعد ذلك تضخ المياه للمدينة.*
*بعض المحطات تغسل اغشيتها كل سته أشهر والعمر الطبيعي للأغشية هو ما بين ثلاث سنين الى4 وفي حالة كون معالجتك الأولية ممتازة فان عمر المحطة يطول الى 6 سنوات قد تكون نسبة السيلكا عالية عندك أو المادة الكيميائية التي تستخدم ك( Scale Inhibitor) ليست (Coaglant)? الا ان المبرد لا يقاوم ملوحة البحر فيعطب في زمن قصير. اتمنى ان تقوم بتحليل لكل من الماء الخام وتطابقه بتحليل الماء الخام قبل بناء المحطة فان تطابق ذلك فلا حجة الا لرداءة نوع الاغشية.*​ 
​​​​​


----------



## ramzi etaher (8 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (16 يوليو 2007)

*اخي العزيز*

الظاهر من المناقشات ان موضوع التناضح العكسي والعمل به موضوع بسيط لان كل النقاشات 
كانت محصوره في التشغيل ومبدا العمل 

لكن في حقيقة الامر ان النقاش يجب ان يكون عن الخبرات التي يمكن ان نفيد بعضنا بها مثل تاثير المواد المضافه على نوعية المنتج سواءا كان مياه شرب او عصير 

اضافة الى نقاشات عن مواد تصنيع الاغشيه وكيفية حساب معادلات التصميم للمحطات وخلافه كنقاش علمي مبني على حسابات وليس تكرير كلام عام لا يحمل اي جديد


----------



## foueddca (18 يوليو 2007)

tank yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alfaisal (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات الحلوة:20: 
ممكن أعرف ال normal rang بالنسبة للمياه المنتجة مثل conductivity & TDS وغيرها من التحاليل الكيميائية


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 يوليو 2007)

*يا الحبيب*

ان اسمي فيصل زي اسمك وحاب اخدمك 

كميات الاملاح والموصليه الكهربائيه حسب نوع المياه المعالجه والغايه منها اي شرب او انتاج كهرباء او مياه مخلفات 

ما المطلوب لديك بالضبط


----------



## alfaisal (27 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي فيصل
بالنسبة لمياه الشرب.
Tds
Conductivity
Cl2


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (27 يوليو 2007)

ما هو المطلوب بالضبط ؟


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 يوليو 2007)

مياه الشرب لها مقاييس حسب المصدر وحسب الغايه هل هي معباه ام عاديه ام انها محلاه من البحر او جوفيه 

على كل الاملاح لازم اقل من 500 مغم /لتر
والموصليه لازم اقل من 1000 ميكرو سيمنز
والكلور لازم اقل ما يمكن اي صفر


----------



## فيصل التميمي (28 يوليو 2007)

بس انااطالب امختصين بالمجال بالمهنيه وطرق الموضوع كعلم وكبحث للتطوير في المجال


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
مشكور


----------



## مهندسة البصره (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهي الاساسيات لانشاء وحدة تصفية المياه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الجدول التالي يبين الخصائص الطبيعية للماء النقي: ( الرقم - الخاصية - القيمة):
1 -اللون/ الطعم/ الرائحة خالٍ تماماً
-2 الشوائب العالقة (طبيعية أو حيوية) خالٍ تماماً
-3 الأملاح والمركبات العضوية والغير عضوية خالٍ تماماً
-4 الأكسجين الذائب عند درجة 25 ْم 5-8 ملجم/ لتر
-5 ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذائب عند درجة 25 ْم 2-3 ملجم/ لتر
-6 درجة التوصيل الكهربي عند 18 ْم 0.0004 ميكروموز/ سم2
-7 درجة التوصيل الحراري عند 40.8 ْم 1.555 وات/ متر. درجة
-8 معامل الانكسار الضوئي عند 20 ْم 1.33 وحدة
-9 الضغط البخاري عند 20 ْم 17.62 مليمتر زئبق
-10 الحرارة النوعية عند 1 ْم 1.00 كيلوجول/ كجم. درجة
-11 الحرارة النوعية عند 20 ْم 0.99 كيلوجول/ كجم. درجة
-12 الكثافة عند 4 ْم 1.00 جرام/ سم3
-13 الكثافة عند 20 ْم 0.99823 جرام/ سم3
-14 درجة التجمد صفر درجة مئوية
-15 درجة الغليان 100 درجة مئوية
-16 الأس الهيدروجيني 7 وحدة
-17 الحرارة الكامنة للتبخير عند 20 ْم 584.9 جرام. كالورى/ جرام
-18 التوتر السطحي عند 20 ْم 72.75 داين/سم.​
أمّا الجدول التالي فيبين المعايير الاسترشادية لنوع المياه الصالحة للشرب الآدمي، الصادرة عن مجموعة الدول الأوروبية، عام 1992:
(الرقم- الخاصية أو المكون -الوحدة القيمة المعيارية الاسترشادية- المرغوبة- القصوى)
- 1 اللون ,pt/co , 1-20
-2 العكارة, UNT , 1-10
-3 درجة الحرارة, مئوية , 13-35
-4 قيمة الأس الهيدروجيني pH-Value وحدة 6.5-8.5 , 6.5-8.5
-5 مجموعة الأملاح الذائبة TDS ملجم/لتر 300-1500
-6 الصوديوم Sodium (Na) ملجم/لتر 20-175
-7 البوتاسيوم Potassium (K) ملجم/لتر 10 -12
-8 الكالسيوم Calcium (Ca) ملجم/لتر 100 -200
-9 الماغنيسيوم Magnesium (Mg) ملجم/لتر 30 -50
-10 الكلوريد Chloride (Cl) ملجم/لتر 25- 200
-11 الكبريتات Sulphate (SO4) ملجم/لتر 25- 250
-12 النترات Nitrate (NO3) ملجم/لتر 25- 50
-13 النيترات Nitrite (NO2) ملجم/ لتر لا يوجد - 0.10
-14 الأمونيوم Ammonium (NH4) ملجم/لتر 0.05- 0.50
-15 كبريتيد الهيدروجين (H2S) ملجم/لتر لا يوجد- لا يوجد
-16 الفينول Phenol Index ملجم/ لتر لا يوجد - 0.0005
-17 المواد العضوية الذائبةDissolved Organics ملجم/لتر 0.001 - 0.01
-18 الفوسفات Phosphate (P2O5) ملجم/لتر 0.40- 5
-19 البورون Boron (Br) ملجم/لتر 1- 2
20 -الفلوريد Fluoride (F) ملجم/ لتر 0.50 -1.50
21 -السيانيد Cyanide (CN) ملجم/لتر لا يوجد- 0.05 
-22 الألومنيوم Aluminum (Al) ملجم/لتر 0.05- 0.20
-23 الحديد Iron (Fe) ملجم/ لتر 0.05 - 0.02
-24 المنجنيز Manganese (Mn) ملجم/لتر 0.02 - 0.05
-25 النحاس Copper (Cu) ملجم/لتر 0.10 - 3
-26 الزرنيخ Arsenic (As) ملجم/ لتر لا يوجد - 0.05
-27 الكادميوم Cadmium (Cd) ملجم/لتر لايوجد - 0.005 
-28 الكروم Chromium (Cr) ملجم/لتر لا يوجد -0.05
-29 الرصاص Lead (Pb) ملجم/ لتر لا يوجد -0.05
-30 النيكل Nickel (Ni) ملجم/لتر لا يوجد -0.05
-31 الزئبق Mercury (Hg) ملجم/لتر لا يوجد -0.001
-32 الأنتيمون Antimony (Sb) ملجم/ لتر لا يوجد- 0.01
-33 الباريوم Barium (Ba) ملجم/لتر 0.1 -5.00
-34 السيلينويم Selenium (Se) ملجم/لتر 0.005 - 0.01 
-35 الفضة Silver (Ag) ملجم/ لتر لا توجد - 0.01
-36 الزنك Zinc (Zn) ملجم/لتر 0.10 - 5.00 
-37 المنظفات الأنيونية Anionic Detergents ملجم/لتر لا توجد - 0.30
-38 المبيدات الحشرية Pesticides ملجم/ لتر لا توجد - 0.0005
-39 الهيدروكربونات العطرية متعددة الحلقات (PAH) ملجم/لتر لا توجد - 0.0003
-40 العدد الكلي البكتيري Total Bacterial Countخلية/ 100مل لا توجد - 
-41 بكتريا إ. كولاي100\ E. Coli مل لا توجد - لا توجد
-42 بكتريا قولونية100\ Coliform مل لا توجد - لا توجد
-43 بكتريا استربتوكوكاي/100 Faecal Streptococi ملتر لا توجد - لا توجد
-44 بكتريا اختزال الكبريتيت \ 100مل لا توجد - لا توجد
-45 النشاط الإشعاعي Radioactivity بيكريل/ل لا توجد- ألفا- 0.10+بيتا- 1.00 
المراجع العلمية:
1- عبد الرزاق التركماني
2- معالجة المياه , م. عبد الكريم درويش , دار المعرفة دمشق سورية 1997
3- التلوث البيئي, أ.د. فؤاد صالح , دار جفرا للدراسات و النشر, دمشق سورية 1997
4- الامداد بمياه الشرب(2) , د.م سلوى الحجار , جامعة حلب سورية 1993


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## kno3 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الساده المهندسين الافاضل عندى مشكلة فى امكانية ازالة الامونيا الناتج من تربية الاسماك فى الماء على ان يمكن استخدام الماء مرة اخرى للاسماك فهل يجدى فلتر فحم مثلا وكيف ومتى يتم تنشيطه ومدة استخدامهواذا لم يكن يصلح فاى طريقة افضل مع مراعاة ان تكون بسيطة نحن نستخدم المزروعات لامتصاصها من الماء ولكنى اريد فلتر اكثر فاعلية وفقكم الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بالامكان التخلص من الامونيا بطريقة تهوئة الماء بضخ كميات من الهواء الجوي خلال الماء 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال بشر (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

